# 300' dirt drags TN/MS line



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

They are having the last race of the season at springhill dirt track. It is located in michigan city, MS right off hwy 72. Gates open at 12 starting the races at 2 p.m. before the temp drops and the dew starts.. Just putting this out to see what kinda interest their is.. Should be around 50 to 75 bikes their but would like to see alot more.. The date is this coming saturday the 7th of november.

should have some big boys out there running. I know that brian will be there with his fundy 1000 and ill be there


----------

